# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  ขายรถพยาบาลพร้อมวิ่ง

## AMBULANCE FOR SALE

*SALE : TOYOTA COMMUTOR หลังคาสูง สีขาว ปี 2001
จำหน่ายพร้อมอุปกรณ์ สัญญาณไซเรน สัญญาณเสียง เตียงพร้อมฐาน ตู้ใส่อุปกรณ์ ถังอ๊อคซิเจน ล้อแม็กซ์ขอบ17 ภายในตกแต่งVIP เปิดราคาที่ 320,000.- ติดต่อ 0815534567 นีล หรือติดตามได้ที่เพจ https://www.facebook.com/groups/AMBULANCEFORSALE/*

----------

